# Peter Simpson 2/O on the Riverbank



## McMorine (Jan 15, 2008)

Does anyone know the whereabouts of Peter Simpson, he was 2nd Officer onboard the mv Riverbank 1961/63. I was 1st Electrician, I think the Skipper was Captain Holden.


----------



## johnmilne (Feb 26, 2006)

I came across Peter Simpson in 1968 he was a first trip master on Streambank.Was only on Sreambank for about six weeks as had just finished my time.A good bloke to sail with.
If you get a chance to go through previous postings you will see him mentioned by a fellow apprentice at the time John Kitto. He mentions that Peter Simpson was not a well man at the time of his posting.
Cheers
John Milne
PS You have a good range of Bank Line photos etc. Good to look at


----------



## Graham McMorine (Jan 4, 2007)

Alex, With a surname like ours could it be that somewhere along the line we may be related. I live in mid-cheshire and frequently go past you on my way to Anglesey.
Regards Graham.(==D)


----------



## Ben Masey (Aug 24, 2009)

*Peter Simpson*



McMorine said:


> Does anyone know the whereabouts of Peter Simpson, he was 2nd Officer onboard the mv Riverbank 1961/63. I was 1st Electrician, I think the Skipper was Captain Holden.


Peter Simpson regularly attends the Bank Line Association Reunions at Bromsgrove.
Next one October 2010.
regards,
Ben Masey


----------

